
What does 'nit' mean in code review? - minaandrawos
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27810522/what-does-nit-mean-in-hacker-speak
======
apo
> From nit +‎ pick, originally referring to literally removing invisibly tiny
> louse eggs by hand.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nitpick](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nitpick)

